# More Sarracenia's...



## suss16 (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry, no slippers are blooming... so here is an end of season view of my new (1 yo) CP garden planted next to my pond.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice. You've done a bang up job in that bog.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree! where do you live?


----------



## suss16 (Nov 25, 2007)

I live in Norfolk, VA. We had a very dry summer this year, fortunately the artificial "bog" I built worked perfectly. I dug a trench 18" x 48" about 2 feet deep. I lined it with pond liner, poked some holes and added a peat/sand mixture. It did get watered by my sprinkler system (feed by a well) once or twice a week.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome bog you got there!!!


----------

